# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Art Handler, Virginia Museum of Fine Arts

## jlainenewcombe

The Virginia Museum for Fine Arts is seeking a qualified and motivated professional to join the Collections and Conservation Division as an Art Handler.
Art Handlers ensures the safety of works of art in the care of the Virginia Museum of Fine Arts during movement, installation and storage. This position works under the direction of the Head of Art Handling.
This is a non-exempt position without benefits, scheduled to work up to approximately 28 hours per week on average and up to 1,450 hours annually (May 1  April 30).
Duties include:

Movement and installation of art objects in various locations.Packing and unpacking of objects.Maintaining collections storage areas to ensure the safety of the art.Creating custom crate interiors for outgoing loans.Framing and unframing of two-dimensional works.Other duties as assigned.
*Minimum Qualifications:*

Experience in the handling and installation of artwork in a museum or gallery setting.Knowledge of museum-standard practices for the storage, movement and display of objects.Excellent communication skills.Strong organizational skills.Ability to collaborate effectively with colleagues in potentially stressful situations with multiple priorities and overlapping deadlines.Moderate skill in the operation of hand and power fabrication toolsModerate computer skills; proficient in Word, Excel and Google email applications.Ability to maintain a professional demeanor and appearance.Ability to lift or move up to 85 pounds.Ability to stand or walk for up to 10 hours.Ability to use hands to handle tools and equipment, reach with hands and arms, climb, balance, stoop, kneel, crouch, and crawl.Ability to work a flexible schedule.A high school diploma or equivalent.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Knowledge of art history and principles of conservation.Experience with framing methods is a plus as is familiarity with hoists, lifts and other material handling equipment.Considerable knowledge of art installation methods, design and engineering techniques, as well as proper conservation handling and storage of exhibition art objects.Bachelors degree or equivalent relevant experience and training
*Special Requirements:* 

Selected candidate must pass a criminal history background check.Selected candidate must have a valid Virginia drivers license
*Special Instructions for Applicants:*
Online applications will be accepted until 11:59 PM on June 19, 2019.
Please contact the HR office at (804) 340-1485 if you need assistance. Virginia Museum of Fine Arts is an EEO/AA, Virginia Values Veterans (V3) Certified Employer.
Click here to apply for this position:
http://virginiajobs.peopleadmin.com/postings/151583


Read more at https://www.vmfa.museum/about/job-po...qgu5aoRHe5v.99

----------

